# Ear Shield



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

If you're like me and hunt with a handgun or ported firearm, hearing protection in the field is crucial. Options include plugs, hard-shell muffs, or these innovative gadgets pictured: Otis Ear Shield. They come in 2 decibel-reduction ratings: 16 and 31. I have the 31 model. Advantages over other designs: Inexpensive, no electronics to fail, fold up, easy to keep in ears while hunting, can hear low volume sounds but blocks gunfire sounds. If you don't want them in your ears while afield, you can fold them in keep them handy or just wear them around your neck until needed.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

May have to give these a try, Thanks Glen. Right now, I have been using the silicone plugs you get at a Walgreens.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Best thing I've found yet, Ed.

Just like good electronic muffs without batteries. As you may be able to see in the picture, they don't actually stick into the ear very far and are not pointed on the ends. And, you don't have to fiddle around to get them in place, if you're prepping for a quick shot. I have been comfortable wearing them while hunting. They don't get in the way like the deep cup hard shell models, but block sound just as effectively. Good for work at the range, too.

I think I made a mistake on the decibel ratings: one is 26 and the other is 31. Why bother with the 26?

One other thing about them. You may find these hearing protectors under other brand names. If you want to help the outdoor industry professionals that support hunting and shooting, Otis is the brand to get. Same company that makes the military-grade cleaning kits. Good folks.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Been using these for over a year now. They work great for my long range competitions and also carbine competitions where I am wearing them all day. Super comfortable.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ive had some for 4-5 years. I got them through NRA. And I likes them.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, I've had mine for several years and have no need for amplified units. Just about every battery-powered unit I've ever had has failed because of electronics or cheap physical construction. If these models break, they are inexpensive to replace. So far, they've held up just fine.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

They look good, should of used something like that years ago, about half the hearing left now.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

One ear's better than none.

Yeah, same here, Rick.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

a lot of mine is gone due to working in loud environments, but I tell people it's the constant whine of liberal friends....

Between the three of us we might hear the stampede.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

This is why I bought suppressors

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

fr3db3ar said:


> This is why I bought suppressors
> 
> Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


Yeah, but I don't need to pay the guberment for a tax stamp for these and the cost is a little less.......


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> a lot of mine is gone due to working in loud environments, but I tell people it's the constant whine of liberal friends....
> 
> Between the three of us we might hear the stampede.


Ya I hear you there !! Between the shooting years ago and heavy equip. engines etc. it all adds up.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

What ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

lol..... I was waiting for some smartazz to chime in.


----------

